# Start up offer



## Hugamug (Oct 29, 2017)

Hugamug is a brand new concept launching in the heart of Gateacre Village in South Liverpool. Finest coffee, hand baked cakes and food in a Grade II listed environment. Sign up to our mailing list at https://hugamug.uk/

We will keep you up to date and send you a voucher for a free drink when we're open!


----------

